# Problem mit M-Audio Fast Track Pro!



## max777 (30. März 2007)

Habe an das neu erworbene Fast Track Pro mein Kondensatormikrofon (Sontronics STC-2) angeschlossen. Das Eingangssignal ist jedoch sehr schwach, also es kommt überhaupt erst ein Signal rein, wenn der Gain-Regler VOLL aufgedreht ist.
Die Phantom-Speisung ist eingeschaltet.
An gerade diesem Gerät kann es nicht liegen, da ich es bereits ausgetauscht habe, weil ich dachte, das erste sei defekt.
Aber auch wenn ich ein dynamisches Mikro daran anschließe, ergibt sich das gleiche Problem!
Bitte um Hilfe!
Dringend!


----------

